# Nate Loyal is the man



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

I've been riding my bike four times a week pretty hard, but didn't show much improvement, and somehow didn't feel 'right' on the bike. Broke down and made an appointment with Nate at Helen's (where he freelances). He measured my bike, measured me, looked at how I ride in the various hand positions, and then worked his magic. A centimeter here, a couple of millimeters there, a washer on the pedal--and I had a completely (well, you know) new bike. Then he gave me a few training tips, and I've been feeling and riding great ever since.
Well worth the moolah!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

And a nice guy too.  

I have not been fit by him by I've met him.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

People have recommended me to him too. I've tried to reach him for an appointment twice now with no response. I have now been told that he may be training/racing/or overseas doing the same. Too bad, So sad.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Yup. I've heard great things about him.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

stevo4 said:


> People have recommended me to him too. I've tried to reach him for an appointment twice now with no response. I have now been told that he may be training/racing/or overseas doing the same. Too bad, So sad.


Someone from Bikeforums.net just had a fitting from him last week.
See this thread.


----------



## 586 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nate fit me last Friday. He is still doing fits out of Helens. Just keep e-mailing him or call him.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, i ended up getting my bike fit done by someone else last Friday and thankfully got my hamstring discomfort sorted out. Yay.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

stevo4 who'd ya get the fit from?


----------

